# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What's your method of flying?

## louie54

So I was wondering what is your method of flying? For me, if just jumping doesn't work then I just repeat "gravity doesn't exist in dreams" and I'm off. I know if something I am witnessing is created in my head (gravity), I can confront the fact that it is non-existent but I have to be lucid first. 

So what do you people do?

----------


## Ethereal

Haven't had the opportunity yet, but I plan on a number of things:

*- Birdsuit
- Great Eagle
- Wind
- Assault Jetpack*

----------


## SammyTusturize

Easy. I run forward, shoot my legs back and my arms forward, then I just barely think of flying and it works. Very simple.

----------


## Serenity

Well, I've only ever successfully flown once, but what worked was spawning wings out of my back. They ended up disappearing, but I was still able to fly so meh!  :smiley:

----------


## Cacophony

*Normally I just jump really hard and let myself drift upwards. It's always a really shocking feeling for me, so I always ease into it a little bit. I'm terrified of heights in waking life but... it's okay in dreams.*

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I don't really know. Sometimes I would morph into a hawk, othertimes, I don't even bother.

----------


## ichigo

luckily ive always found flying easy relative to the challenge of just keeping my mind from sliping away again. normally i just shoot straight up. really fast  :smiley:  theres no reason to stop untill you at least see the stars haha. the one danger with this is losing your point of reference when everything gets too small you mind might start to wonder and send you back to normal dreamland.

----------


## SammyTusturize

> I don't really know. Sometimes I would morph into a hawk, othertimes, I don't even bother.




Wings for flying are almost pointless unless you've always wanted cool wings. All you have to do is believe that you will fly and shoot your arms forward like Superman. That's what I do, at least. Lol.

----------


## Justenjoymusic

i think there are many ways...
iam pretty jealous to listen to quiet many of you saying that it is that easy  ::D: .
I for myself flew several times...
the first time i was lying in my bed and started to rise upwards through the walls and stuff until i got 100 - 200 meters in the sky... then i attained full control and flew through the city....
This flying was more unconscious than conscious....
My other attempts have been:
jumping and trying to fly.... didnt work so i started running as fast as possible ^^and it was unbelievable fast...... i jumped while running and flew  :smiley: 
in another lucid dream i tried it also with jumping but this time i just could not really fly i have been "swimming in the air" like a fish in the water... 
pretty cool but not what i wanted ^^
I like the idea to tell myself that gravity does not exist!
i think this should work with many people.
 ::banana::

----------


## louie54

I'm liking all these ideas  :smiley:  I've also heard that looking up at the sky helps because your focus is away from the ground and on the sky. So to put it simply, "out of sight, out of mind". I did it once but went all the way into space which I didn't exactly want but I just sky dived down.





> I like the idea to tell myself that gravity does not exist!
> i think this should work with many people.



It definetly works for me. I actually yanked that off our Dream Control tutorial and went to the flying section.

Let's keep this going  :smiley:

----------


## Zezarict

I only just learned how to fly with jets coming out of my feet, way too fast though, I came crashing down from past the moon to the earth in about 3 seconds.

----------


## Serenity

> It definetly works for me. I actually yanked that off our Dream Control tutorial and went to the flying section.
> 
> Let's keep this going



I actually did try telling myself gravity doesn't exist... I still get pulled downwards. I think it's a schema. Next time I try to fly, I'll try looking skywards  :smiley:

----------


## LRT

I once summoned a physics textbook in a dream and crossed out the parts about gravity to let me fly.

----------


## Hukif

Obviously, I create a force that slightly repels gravity to levitate, then push myself with air, or just control air to fly, or grow wings to fly.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

I just fly. I use no method to trick the mind, I just use *intent*.

Just as natural as moving my arm.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It varies.  Sometimes I'll float around in the lotus position, other times I'll move my arms and legs like I'm doing the breast stroke, or I just fly around, unaware of what my body is doing.  

I think, most of the time, I'm flying on my stomach, head first, with my arms loose at my sides, moving to catch the wind.

----------


## louie54

> I once summoned a physics textbook in a dream and crossed out the parts about gravity to let me fly.



Ha, not bad.

I think in my upcoming lucids, I'm going to try and jump off a building to fly to other buildings. I'm going to need to find a way to get myself on one first though.

----------


## Beeyahoi

If I WANT to fly, I just jump off a high spot or out a window. Sometimes I'll be running really fast and take-off without even realising it.

----------


## Dakunesu

> If I WANT to fly, I just jump off a high spot or out a window. Sometimes I'll be running really fast and take-off without even realising it.



you know that feeling when your going downhill in a car? i remember that feeling to fly

----------


## IndigoGhost

Think of a falling feather in reverse and you have pretty much got my method.

----------


## shooshtime

I've only had one lucid dream and I was able to fly but just knowing I was dreaming and could fly. So I just put my hand in the air and jumped up and fly away. Just believing I could do it worked for me, it was awesome.

----------


## louie54

> I've only had one lucid dream and I was able to fly but just knowing I was dreaming and could fly. So I just put my hand in the air and jumped up and fly away. Just believing I could do it worked for me, it was awesome.



That sometimes works for me, but usually I have to work around schemas. Sometimes even when I know I'm dreaming, I tend to treat stuff like it is real and it is pretty annoying at times. That's why I used the Gravity mantra.

----------


## Mzzkc

It's so second nature to me now that I rarely think about it, but the actual process involves "toggling" it on like you would in a video game. Controls work nearly the same way.

----------


## joangaag

the first time i tried to fly i jumped very high, but that didnt work, then i just ran very fast and started flying really fast like hancock or like those wing suit base jumpers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okA34PT41ig

----------


## Ayrwen

Well, checking if I can fly has practically become an indicator of whether I'm dreaming.  :tongue2:  I imagine that I have huge wings, and then imagine that I start flapping them. I don't remember a time when I haven't seen that I'm hovering above the ground..

----------


## louie54

> Well, checking if I can fly has practically become an indicator of whether I'm dreaming.  I imagine that I have huge wings, and then imagine that I start flapping them. I don't remember a time when I haven't seen that I'm hovering above the ground..



Apparantly a reality check for some people is flying which some do this by jumping in the air. I think it would draw too much unwanted attention though so I don't do it.

----------


## Hashbaker

grappling hook!!!! james bond gear and etc etc

----------


## BigFan

> I once summoned a physics textbook in a dream and crossed out the parts about gravity to let me fly.



 ::lol::  That's quite an interesting idea though  :smiley: 

I haven't flown yet, so, am I the only one missing out!  ::shock::

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

I have not tried this method yet, but has any one ever thought of using a helium tank in a lucid dream to blow yourself up like a balloon and float away?

----------


## Sartarius

I never quite tried 'flying', per se. Rather, for a short moment, I merely forget everything I know about gravity and its goons, and start slowly hovering. Surely it's not as exciting as downright flying all over the place a la superman, but it's certainly a step in that direction  :Cheeky:

----------


## louie54

> I never quite tried 'flying', per se. Rather, for a short moment, I merely forget everything I know about gravity and its goons, and start slowly hovering. Surely it's not as exciting as downright flying all over the place a la superman, but it's certainly a step in that direction



Hmm sounds like flying if you ask me  :Oh noes:

----------


## I_C_U

I slowly levitate off the ground, then take off.

----------


## Caradon

I use telekinesis on myself. 

Actually, I'm so used to flying now that most of the time I just do it automatically without hardly thinking about it. But when I'm thinking about what I'm doing I'm using TK to move myself about. I'm still convinced it's the best method there is.

----------


## Bobblehat

I like to fly-surf. I jump on an object (like a car or a train) and surf through the air on it.

----------


## Tombag

my method of flying - I crouch and rest an arm on 1 knee and tilt my head forward, this is my 'trigger' which causes huge white wings to sprout from my back. o_o YAY. Then  I just look around and wait for a gust of wind on the floor and presto i seem to be in the air flying around.

The weird thing is, you can feel the wings moving from the joints in your back.
It's great fun though. 8D

----------


## WolfApocalypse

Well I play this one game called Aion. In Aion you are able to get some pretty cool wings. So I magicly grow them and im off! I love that feeling so much! ^^

----------


## ragincajun2288

I can remember my battle to fly. At first when I starting becoming lucid flying was the only thing I wanted to do. But at most I could just jump really high or float around like a dip shit. The more lucid I became, the easier it was for me. Now it's completely natural. I don't even think about it.

----------


## cL0cKradi0

i like to turn into A WASP to fly aaround

it's super euphoric when i do too

----------


## Sartarius

> Hmm sounds like flying if you ask me



Hm. I suppose. It depends on what you understand by "flying". Flying and hovering are two different things, as I understand. They may be related in a way, but it doesn't mean one has to be there for the other to happen, at least as far as dreams are concerned.
Think, airplane and chopper.
So I guess you might just have a broader definition of the word "flying" than I do, but uh, I might be going off-topic here.

As for different methods, alternatively, you could just shoot yourself out of a cannon. Or fling yourself out of a catapult. Or drink Red Bull and suddenly grow wings for no particular reason. Be creative  :Cheeky:

----------


## Clyde Machine

My first and only flying experience while lucid came about after running and jumping out the back of a moving train. My body is pretty darn aerodynamic, otherwise I would've been ground beef on the train tracks!

----------


## louie54

I guess I may see your point. The difference between floating and flying? I guess floating is more of like whatever just drifting while flying is like you're going somewhere if I'm not mistaking.

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

Well, when i started to play The legend of Spyro Dawn of the dragon, i found out that my freedom was to fly as a dragon over a valley.
Even if i not have been lucid so much, i choose to fly with wings!

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

> Well, when i started to play The legend of Spyro Dawn of the dragon, i found out that my freedom was to fly as a dragon over a valley.
> Even if i not have been lucid so much, i choose to fly with wings!



Being able to fly as a dragon would be awesome!

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

> Being able to fly as a dragon would be awesome!



You got that right!
Check out this video, it is a gameplay of a person playing the Spyro game on the valley:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3EOa_-TxQs

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

> my method of flying - I crouch and rest an arm on 1 knee and tilt my head forward, this is my 'trigger' which causes huge white wings to sprout from my back. o_o YAY. Then  I just look around and wait for a gust of wind on the floor and presto i seem to be in the air flying around.
> 
> The weird thing is, you can feel the wings moving from the joints in your back.
> It's great fun though. 8D



Awesome! Sounds dramatic!

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

The first time I flew I jumped very high onto a couple rooftops around my apartment building.  Then I just... lifted myself into the air, kind of like Peter from heroes.  (Or his brother).

There are times when it wans though, sometimes when I'm trying to RC in a lucid dream and I'm still not sure if it's a dream or not, I can't fly because I still believe in gravity.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

I just kind of... go. Gravity has no effect on me in my dreams. I want to fly, I just do it. (I can go realfast)

----------


## louie54

> I can't fly because I still believe in gravity.



Have you tried chanting that it doesn't exist?

----------


## Orior

I have only had 1 lucid since joining this site, but i dashed my arms in a quick motion towards the ground and looked up, and was instantly launched into the sky..
When it came to the flying an ironman/flame on style of flying worked great for me. Gave quite the thrill :Cheeky: 

Seemed simple enough really. I know gravity in my dreams don't exist, unless i create it. So removing it is just a matter of dicipline for me.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I swim through the air.

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

> Have you tried chanting that it doesn't exist?



Well the only times I have trouble flying are when I'm not absolutely positive I'm dreaming at the moment.  For example, maybe there are people watching or something and I suddenly have the notion that this might be a dream, so I initially try and fly, but I can't right away because I'm not positive it's my dream.  (So then I'll do some RC's etc)

The best feeling I can equate it too is walking down the street in the waking world, chanting to yourself that gravity doesn't exist if you aren't quite sure your dreaming yet.  It just wouldn't work...  

Usually after a few seconds of RC's though it's business as usual, I'll spring 30 ft just to get the feel, then just *pow* into the sky.

----------


## conradC

I personally found the technique of not trying to fly but rather imaging the feeling of flying. Always works for me at least.

C.C.

----------


## Hailey

Swimming sounds fun,though I just use wings, if I ever get the hang of flying again I might try that.

----------


## Peterdreaming

I flew once in a lucid dream, I just kinda moved straight up like I was in an elevator, I was beside a tall apartment building. I almost lost it trying to switch to sideways to get on the roof!

The other times I have flown I took off like a plane, I spread my arms a bit turned into the wind and caught the wind with my jacket and body, lean into it a bit and just run!
It's a bit of an effort to get up but once you get above the buildings and trees it's a blast!

Peterdreaming

----------


## louie54

Hmm good ones. I like the one about imagining what it feels like to fly.

Keep them coming  :smiley:

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

Well i have only flown a couple of times, but i have a lucid recently where i was able to fly.

I was able to fly by simply jumping into the air, sence i don't believe gravity exists in dreams.

----------


## Ilumirath

When im having problems flying, i just imagine im standing still and the world is moving.

----------


## guyver227

Whenever I go lucid, the first thing I do is fly. I use different methods.

1.) Like any of the posters before me, I run as fast as I could and then jump as high as I can.

2.) I climb up buildings then jump and glide then fly.

3.) I put my fists up like what superman does and imagine that I'm being directed by my fists to go where ever direction I want to go.

4.) When I just want to float around, I imagine myself as light as a feather and just ride the wind beneath my feet.

I hope those helped.

----------


## DrewFever

To get off the ground, I just lean forward fall, but just tense my dream muscles a bit and fall slowly, then float up.  Once I get high enough, I just imagine air jets coming out of my fists and fly around iron man style  ::D:

----------


## louie54

> I hope those helped.



Anything helps  :smiley: 





> To get off the ground, I just lean forward fall, but just tense my dream muscles a bit and fall slowly, then float up.  Once I get high enough, I just imagine air jets coming out of my fists and fly around iron man style



Haha nice  :Shades wink:

----------


## Higgs2

I just flap my arms a few times to get of the ground, and then i go superman style.

----------


## Daydreamer14

I tried to fly once.
I just put my arms into the air and pushed. I just seemed to hover, then I woke up in full sleep paralysis and it felt as though my arms were still in the air.
Weirdest feeling _ever_.
 :Oh noes:

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

I have to swin into the air, it's hard work! Though one time I had a dream that i was Maximum Ride, so I had wings. Still not that easy for me though...

----------


## Zyt3x

Usually when I want to fly it is because I have to get away from some monsters or guys trying to catch me.. What I do then is to simply jump  :smiley: 

Other than that I have to direct some kind of "force" downwards and jump at the same time, just like a rocket

----------


## louie54

> I woke up in full sleep paralysis and it felt as though my arms were still in the air.
> Weirdest feeling _ever_.



I can't imagine  ::tongue:: 





> Usually when I want to fly it is because I have to get away from some monsters or guys trying to catch me.. What I do then is to simply jump 
> 
> Other than that I have to direct some kind of "force" downwards and jump at the same time, just like a rocket



This is common for me too. If I'm being chased by something, sometimes I end up flying... or jumping really high.

----------


## Wicked

Usually just willing myself to float does it. I never "jump" into flying.

----------


## Ikelos

I also just "decide" to fly and up I go.   I don't anything in particular with my arms so they free to do other stuff.  I do notice a sense of thrust down around my legs tho.

----------


## Wicked

No thrust feeling for me, no... if I could compare it to anything at all it would be something like some invisible giant picking me up, maybe, but that's also not exactly right.

----------


## louie54

About a week ago, I jumped up pretty high, but I ducked before I could hit some telephone wires. I landed pretty hard and made a big crack in the concrete. It was pretty awesome (I was lucid). It was almost like flying.

----------


## Pieman

look up, put your arms out straight and count down from 5


iv never tried this but i would expect some high speeds from it

----------


## Robot_Butler

I remember, in one dream, I was having trouble flying.  The simplest solution that came to mind was to turn the air into water, then swim.  Strange thought process, there.

----------


## louie54

Those both sound interesting... Like counting down to launch. Though turning the air into water doesn't sound easy. Maybe just swimming through the air as if it is water?

 ::content::

----------


## Lunaire

Sometimes I use flying as an RC. "If I can fly, I must be dreaming."

I usually accomplish flying by means of jumping off from a high place, or just jumping and then bouncing off the floor.

----------


## PureClass

Has anyone actually turned into iron-man and killed some baddies? That would be, hmm, great!

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

> Has anyone actually turned into iron-man and killed some baddies? That would be, hmm, great!



That would actually be really awesome!

----------


## PureClass

I think I need to go to bed now to do some flying... Sound like a random statement!

----------


## Lucid fanatic

Put my hands just over waist high, palms down, and then push downwards. I'm then hovering, and just enjoy that for a while before swimming. Haven't had enough time to actually do some flying without boundaries.

----------


## Pieman

> look up, put your arms out straight and count down from 5
> 
> 
> iv never tried this but i would expect some high speeds from it



i tried it last night and it was like a nasa shuttle launch with a slow ignition then fast speeds into space

----------


## louie54

> Has anyone actually turned into iron-man and killed some baddies? That would be, hmm, great!



Lol when I first read that, I thought you said "turned into iron-man and killed _babies_"

 :Oh noes:

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

Has anyone tried to fly like a dragon once?

----------


## Ashouren

I haven't had an LD yet, but I can recall one (it was a short one though) flying isn't that hard, as long as you believe just make yourself sure that you are what you want to be, you do what you want to do.

----------


## yumester

well last week i finally figured out a good system on controlling myself in the air. usually its the not the flying that gives me trouble but the steering.

What i do is i flex my left ankle. the more i flex it, the higher i go. then i move my left leg  to control direction and speed(if i move my leg to the left, i will move right, etc)

And steering is just from rotating the body on the left leg because it is mainy still unless you are actively steering

----------


## Paraknight

Flying isn't really hard I find (I normally do a jellyfish-like swim) but the take-off can be difficult. The only way I can get off the ground is by doing the Mario 64 sequence; Jump, Super-jump, Jump with flip aaand take-off!

----------


## PureClass

> Lol when I first read that, I thought you said "turned into iron-man and killed _babies_"



Sorry, typo, I meant to write babies. Go iron-man!

----------


## elemental135

I've been flying in my dreams ever since I was a little kid. It's almost like swimming in air. For some reason that's the only technique that works for me, and it's gotten harder to lift off as I've gotten older. I blame school for forcing "science" and "logic" down my throat.

----------


## louie54

Yeah I also noticed it's like swimming. I guess it's like our mind tries to create a feeling for it, and the best it can do is go off a memory you have of experiencing weightlessness.

Anyone else?  ::D:

----------


## dmcolon05

i use many techniques to fly. i:
- summon wings
-ride giant birds or other animals
-imagine a force coming out my feet that pushes me forward

----------


## CWHunt456

I usually go to the highest point of a building (When I WILD I go from my window).  Like the last time I was Lucid I did a RC and just jumped out of the window.  I then got up and wondered if I had just had done the RC wrong and was actually awake when I jumped.  It makes me want to learn another RC to be 100% sure.  :tongue2:

----------


## Paraknight

> I usually go to the highest point of a building (When I WILD I go from my window).  Like the last time I was Lucid I did a RC and just jumped out of the window.  I then got up and wondered if I had just had done the RC wrong and was actually awake when I jumped.  It makes me want to learn another RC to be 100% sure.



Wow. Sounds scary.  :tongue2:

----------


## Delwind

wow for me its so easy to fly, i just jump and do the superman position. done! now i can fly, hover, etc...
or i simply fly like DBZ

----------


## Paraknight

> wow for me its so easy to fly, i just jump and do the superman position. done! now i can fly, hover, etc...
> or i simply fly like DBZ



I tried superman once but couldn't control my speed. The only way I could stop was by crash landing into a wheat field.  :tongue2:  Way faster than swimming in air though.

----------


## PureClass

Anyone got some tips on how to reach ld as I am newbish and still haven't got their trying. Please! I've tried WILD with WVTB, but it won't work. Please help...

----------


## louie54

Have you checked out the tutorials?

There's plenty of stuff there, including flying tutorials  ::D:

----------


## PureClass

Yeah, I've tried that stuff, but it won't work... What's your method?

----------


## louie54

Well before we get too far off topic, why don't you try asking your question in the Newbie Zone? Sorry for taking such a long time to reply  :tongue2:

----------


## TheFlyingMan

Run And Jump And Fly. Or Superman

----------


## JesterKK

When I first got lucids I would fly as if my arms were wings and flap them. It wasn't very fast and felt kind of awkward. I went to the DBZ style of flight with arms by my side. Important thing to note is that bending your body to change direction of flight isn't very helpful. It's better to just command yourself with words either out loud or in your head. It doesn't take any effort for me to fly if I'm lucid. I just do it if I want to get somewhere, I don't think about how i plan to get there I just jump out of a window and fly. If you're not lucid then jumping can make you end up hovering. Also running with super long strides (I tend to run with long strides) makes you aware of how long you can stay airborne for. Then you can try jumping long distances and see how long you stay in the air before you touch down. usually ends up with some sort of air control.

----------


## kulananda

I first used catching the electrical currents/wind and raising my hands out like a bird i lifted off. 

lately i just think it and i lift off.

Sometimes i feel energy coming down through the crown chakra while i think "fly"  and i lift off. I definately feel energy in my body and i lift off. just thinking about it and i can go high, low fly around or levitate in one position. I've even carried people into the sky. I have yet to fly very far from earth. Once, and i hope she reads this, i was out on a green hilly countryside and i came across a beautiful woman. she was walking/flying and i was flying around when i saw her or something. I went to her and we looked into each others eyes and it was pure and true love. We put our arms around each other and lifted off flying together. It is indescribable the joy and love i/we felt. Who needs a dream journal to remember this.

----------


## Nefarious

The fastest way is to jump out of a window but it can be really scary. I never attempt it without a RC.

Another easy method is to keep jumping higher and higher and run in the air.

You can try to swim in the air like in water.

And the hard advanced method is to look at a very high point like a roof and imagine yourself flying to that point. Don't try to hard it might make you wake up.

----------


## Akiladelle

> Yeah I also noticed it's like swimming.
> 
> Anyone else?




At first, I always thought of it as flying - but recently I realized it is a lot more like floating, for me at least. So I can definitely understand the comparison to swimming. You can swim quite quickly, which is what I imagine flying to feel like... but most of the time I just hover, or drift, which is how I tend to swim.  :SleepMeditate2: 

When I try to fly, it's one full jump, then the second I... don't fall back down! Not very creative... probably because I've never had trouble flying, it came most naturally.

----------


## Taromon777

I flew for the first time in a lucid dream last night; I just bent my knees and then jumped as high as I could - and kept going!  If you remind yourself that it's a dream and that _anything_ is possible, it's not actually that difficult.  Oh, and it's great fun!  But try not to get too excited or you could wake up sooner than you'd like...

----------


## TheSirGaGa

yesss!! Last night I was kicking my legs like a jellyfish to get higher!!  ::D: 




> At first, I always thought of it as flying - but recently I realized it is a lot more like floating, for me at least. So I can definitely understand the comparison to swimming. You can swim quite quickly, which is what I imagine flying to feel like... but most of the time I just hover, or drift, which is how I tend to swim. 
> 
> When I try to fly, it's one full jump, then the second I... don't fall back down! Not very creative... probably because I've never had trouble flying, it came most naturally.

----------


## TheSirGaGa

I just look up. And will myself to get higher. Then I look down and everyones below me!!

----------


## Noogah

I often just do it like I'm swimming. I take my arms, and propel upwards. It works slowly at first, then faster, and faster, until your flying a breakneck pace.

If you want a quick fix, you can just close your eyes, and imagine you're in the sky. Of course, this could end up taking you to a variety of different places.

My personal favorite is getting on something, like a scooter or a bike, and riding into teh sky with it. It's easier, and pretty neat feeling.

----------


## Guinevere

I've had the best reults if I try to reverse gravity so I 'fall into the sky'.  :smiley:

----------


## R3dWrath

I usually try to fly like ironman, with rockets shooting out of my feet.  It works better for me than trying to fly like superman.  But I have to talk aloud saying something like "stage 1 rockets go".  It's sounds dumb but it works most of the time for me.

----------


## User

I usually dart across the dream-scape like Goku.  In one dream I was already falling, and instinctively started to fly slowly. I eventually picked up speed and crashed into my new dream setting (my uncle's house). Surprisingly I didn't wake up. I usually would wake up, but I crashed with the intention of  exploring the house. I guess that helped in extending the duration of my LD.

----------


## tompf31

I somehow just work out a certain angle at which to jump at, spread my arms and push off from the ground! I have done this whilst lucid and inlucid!

----------


## PercyLucid

Depends on my lucidity and how long I have been in the dream. 

Usually if I become lucid and try to fly right away, most of the times I'm inside a building and jump of the window.  If its very soon, I just float until I can start flying.

If I'm on grown, I need to jump three times (super mario style) first jump, second jump higher, third jump finishing in a somersault and flying.

If I'm deep in the lucid dream, Dragon Ball style.  I just think I need to fly, I levitate and fly effortlessly.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> Wings for flying are almost pointless unless you've always wanted cool wings. All you have to do is believe that you will fly and shoot your arms forward like Superman. That's what I do, at least. Lol.



I know that  :tongue2: .

----------


## Halfbaker

I started out struggling to fly the same way one struggles to do the Vulcan "Live long and prosper" at first. But after a few tries I was able to do it. I can't exactly explain how, It's rather like walking in that I don't think how, I just move. By now I can hit a good 120 km/h easily. Also, it requires hardly any lucidity.

----------


## JarHed

Best method I've found is to transform into something that can fly such as a bird or a point of light that is somehow supposed to be a star. It's not always perfect but it's the best I've managed.

----------


## louie54

> Best method I've found is to transform into something that can fly such as a bird or a point of light that is somehow supposed to be a star. It's not always perfect but it's the best I've managed.



Apparently, some people grow wings  :tongue2:

----------


## monkeyking

I have to go with 'Goku style'.  I practiced flying many moons ago and since have no trouble doing it.  I tend to experience a sort of warp speed surrounding quite often.  Not always, but when it I do  Sometimes it's colorful blur, other times it becomes a fractal forest.

----------


## Max ツ

I usually grow black wings to fly with. Looks cool and is more natural, therefore easier to control. Can be painful transforming sometimes, though.

----------


## jacqklin

I have a friend who's dad engineered a dream mask for lucid dreaming. She uses it all the time. 
It's a one of a kind device that helps you master the art Of Lucid dreaming in a short time, hope that may help someone. :SleepMeditate2: 
www.1shoppingcart.com/app/?af=1191090

----------


## Inklush

When I was in grade school I began to dream about my elementary gym. When I was in gym class I would run and could almost swim through the air then glide higher and higher. I was not lucid at this point in my dream control career. I was just a child dreaming about flying in gym class, probably where I felt most inferrior in real life. After several dreams in this venue I began to realize when I was in the gym I knew I could just run and glide up into the air. NOW it's how I trigger myself to know that I'm dreaming. If I have any suspicion that I am in a dream I just run and glide through the air. I don't have to be in the gym anymore. I can do it anywhere. Then I become completely lucid and can change actions or turn corners and find places and things that I am looking for. It's truely the most amazing experience I have ever had. And my brain just started doing it all on its own. I never studied or read about lucid dreaming, but now I can lay awake at night and pick what I want to dream about, and hopefully I can identify that it's a dream and take control. I'm still working on that part, but the flying, the flying is where it all began.

----------


## louie54

Yeah I know, it's a pretty damn good feeling. I remember reading somewhere on the forum that someone used a boogie board to fly around their school or something like that, it sounded interesting.

----------


## mackerel

Like how Iron Man takes off haha. I kind of levitate around in standing position. Every time I fly horizontally I can't land on my feet, I come down like airplane... :Sad:

----------


## PatHIverson

The topic of flying has never come about during Lds for me... Interesting. I wonder why???

----------


## McDuck

I need a downhill to fly. Then run to gain speed and jump off a small rock, just to gain some meters. I can not fly upwards without gaining downwards speed first. Just like a paper plane.

It's not that I'm hovering in air. I need momentum to keep in air.

----------


## Paraknight

Last night I went lucid and immediately turned off gravity without even thinking too much about it. Navigation was sorta hard but I never had to think about keeping myself up.

----------


## Genin

In the in the beginning long ago I had to "swim" up in the air. Nowadays I can simply levitate up and burst away. Heck I can do it however I wish lol. Tho I prefer simply gliding through the air, watching the city, sunrise or wherever I am at.


*TIP:* 
If you havent managed to fly yet, try to think of it as swimming in water. Thats something you're brain normally knows how to do. So simply swim up in the air. That worked for me anyway!

----------


## Oreo

I think I just learned how to fly in lucid dreams last night. It was the first lucid dream I've had in a long time. My dream started with me being is some video game based world. I was shoping for high tech helmets in my dream I think. A little while after that I was just sitting outside somewhere bored, and then I realized I was dreaming somehow. The first thing that came to mind was to try to fly, but I never tried before. At first I tried the jumping method, but after my first jump a dream character said "Why don't you just do it like you always said you would?" Then I yelled "Fine!" After that I just started trying to levitate and it worked. After that I was rolling around in the air and waving my arms around trying to figure out how to control myself after levitating. I noticed that it kind of felt like being under water, so I started waving my arms and kicking my feet to swim. I swam until I went past the clouds, and then I decided to go sky diving  ::upsidedown:: . As I was falling I figured out how to fly (with out waving my arms) better. I pulled up when I almost hit the ground just to mess around, but I hit a tree lol. My dream ended when I started throwing up oat meal... O_o

I think I might be a fast learner.

----------


## MythicDreams

I take a run up, and leap into the air. It's like in The Matrix, where Morpheus says "let your mind go". 
If I believe with absolute certainty that I'll fly, then I will. Easy.

I remember trying that, when I was younger. I thought if I really believed I would fly, then there was a slim chance that I might. Was I alone in that? 
It's an amazing feeling in a dream, when you actually _do_ take off into the sky.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Recently, I haven't been lucid much at all (except once where I randomly became lucid when I realized I was flying), but when I've been flying in non-LDs, I've just been thinking "Up!  UP!" and reinforcing my desire to keep going up.  I used to fly a lot when I was younger, and it stopped for a long time, but it's happening a bit more frequently.  I just have a desire to lift up into the air and don't think about any other direction other than the one in which you want to go.  Other than that, just relax and enjoy it!

----------


## jacqklin

:Eek:

----------


## Spicy

Usually starts off with a big jump or two, then changes into a superman sorta style flying, but i remember trying to fly with others that can't fly before then it starts off from a very "heavy" and low jump which then goes only a little further higher, like a low powered jetpack kind of flight

----------


## Delwind

for those with difficulties in flying: watch DBZ


xD

----------


## mcpng

is floating as if i'm in space the same thing as flying?
had my first LD last night and i was constantly floating, like in Waking Life.

----------


## Max ツ

> is floating as if i'm in space the same thing as flying?
> had my first LD last night and i was constantly floating, like in Waking Life.



You make it sound like you constantly float in waking life.  :tongue2: 
I try to imagine my body propelling high into the air. Sometimes works, but sometimes doesn't. The only good thing is that you can take off from ground.

----------


## TechDreamer

As a barn swallow would do, bound into the air, and propel yourself with nimble wings, flits and bursts of energy shoot you in every which direction...a wonderful feeling.

When I was inexperienced, I would constantly jump around into the air, but not go anywhere, then  I would start to float uncontrollably....

peace,
tech

----------


## Robot_Butler

I had a dream the other night where I was trying to teach my girlfriend how to fly.  We had a large map in front of us with landmarks marked off.  We focused on a spot on the map, and zoomed in as if we were flying above it.  It was a really cool feeling.  As long as I kept my vision focused on my destination, I was propelled towards it like I was flying.  It was a really weird mix of different points of view.

----------


## Tysho

My methods are kinda hard for me to use at first but after a while I got used to it. Usually I'll crouch and think I have powers or gravity exists as I will it and just leap up and explode into the sky, sometimes with my arms out to better reassure me, though I don't have to do it much any more. Other times I'll take off running and jump. At first I would hit the ground and start sliding forwards but then ease my body upwards until I start lifting. It's still kind of hard to I usually just make it so I'm in space and use my hands as a jet pack of sorts.

----------


## Puffin

Recently I had this dream that I was wearing that intense Iron Man armor. It was so easy to fly that I made it my main flying technique. I'm still using this method but now I don't even have to physically get into the armor. I can just pretend I'm wearing it from the get-go and fly off.

----------


## marcher22

Run, Jump and hands out like your swimming in the air

----------


## Andra

I just start floating and then fly superman style it always worked unless I started losing lucidity

----------


## lucidreamsavy

My style changes constantly, depending on the LD.  I just don't think about it.  The most recent time I flew in a LD, about a week ago, I flew superman style.  I SHOOMED, then I had to stop myself, and turn myself to the right to head down to the ground.

----------


## Scolor

I levitate

----------


## kevojy

Well I've never flown lucid (never been lucid) and I haven't done it in a while. But, how I always do fly is by giving a sharp kick off and then kind of swim flying around. I guess like kicking off the bottom of a pool. I think I've also used some crystal (this was when I was really young) that somehow let me fly really fast, except it ran out of energy all the time  ::?:

----------


## Maxwell Clark

Dream flying has always been easy for me, ever since I was young. When I fly I don't think much about it, but there is a sensation similar to when you do an impossibility RC (like pinching your nose) like a tingling... but I digress.. if you are having trouble convincing yourself that flying is easy, I would recommend watching something else fly like a bird or a plane  :smiley:

----------


## Thyspacegoat

Broomstick is easiest and fastest for me.

----------


## Philosopher8659

I just will it. I use flying to understand my mental state. If I am certain of myself, I have no trouble at all. When in doubt, I am limited to short trips. 

In other words, I judge inner conflct by it. Otherwise, I don't use it as it takes one away from potential action, all the action is on the ground. Never had the migratory urge, or any admiration for a 747.

----------


## Serenity

> Well, I've only ever successfully flown once, but what worked was spawning wings out of my back. They ended up disappearing, but I was still able to fly so meh!



Now that I have a few more flights under my belt I've stopped using wings all together  :smiley:  My method now is to just take off and go! Belief is a big part of successful flight. I used to be believe that I had issues with flying and that gravity kept pulling me down. Now, I believe that I can fly because it's a dream, so why not?  ::D: 





> As long as I kept my vision focused on my destination, I was propelled towards it like I was flying.



I did something like this a couple of days ago! I was trying to fly faster, so I fixed myself a spot on the horizon, off in the distance, and I literally felt like I was being yanked towards it.

----------


## Risoles

Usually I don't understand very well how I do it... I just use some "force" on my dream body, somewhat tensing it, with the intention of going up, and I go up. It's hard to explain. But that's just to start floating. To fly very fast, I just lean my body forward after going off the ground.

----------


## simm

Jumping off something high usually does it.  If find it's easier to doubt when your trying to jump from the ground.  but yeah the idea about looking at a map, or even a tv show about flying or something usually encourages your dream to change your point of view so that you are suddenly flying.  But I have noticed that can be similar to a scene change so you can lose your lucidity.

----------


## illidan

I used a flying method last night that I thought was very interesting. I was not lucid though.

I had a rope. I held it like a skipping rope but I was also standing on it. I streched the rope tightly so as to create some pressure against the soles of my feet. I then moved my knees up and down as if I was walking up some stairs, always keeping the rope streched in process. I kept "walking" through the air and it worked pretty well.

It looked something like this (excuse the crappy drawing):
flying.jpg

----------


## AjWasHere

I typically take a pill to give me the power, and then I run, jump, and stick my arms out.

----------


## p0k3ts1z3

Im a big fan of using large wings because not only do they look cool, but you have to move them yourself so it makes your mind focus on flying and not on waking up.

----------


## bombdiggity

I usually just jump in the air and keep my body parallel to the ground, sort of like superman. Once I am in the air, I learned that if I keep my chest parallel to the ground and allow my legs to bend and float up to above my head, I move a lot faster.

When that doesn't work, I grab an object (a chair perhaps) and tell myself it has rockets on it. That usually works if I want to go really fast.

----------


## BrandonTyberius

Bee do you ever hit the ground and go splat?

(Bee jumps off a tall building to start flying)

----------


## Muloc7253

I have to jump up really fast without really thinking about it. If I spend too much time thinking about it reality and unconscious skepticism kicks in and it doesn't work - including jumping from high places. But last time I flew I just took and run up and jumped really quickly as soon as I entered lucidity.

I generally have troube flying, passing through walls and doing other "supernatural" things in dreams.

----------


## BrandonTyberius

There have only been two or three times I have had really good flight control, like Superman or Neo, and Im not sure any of those dreams were lucid. There have been a couple of times where I spontaneously flew some distance when needed to avoid danger in a dream. Sometimes I can fly in lucid dreams but the flight control is never great. I will hop and will myself to fly and if it works there will be a wind that lifts me up. Once Im twenty feet (6 meters) or so above the ground I sort of float on a breeze. Sometimes this breeze takes me where it wants and I have little control. When Im that high off the ground its kind of scary because the flight doesnt feel very stable, but Ive never been hurt. I dont remember ever even having a crash.

----------


## Elladora

Just think a happy thought lol but no usually what i do is take a running leap. It really helps to stay positive and not doubt yourself cause that can really pull you down. I find that the higher I am the less control I have (but that's only because i'm semi-afraid of heights) 

Dont think about it, just do it.

----------


## Blacklight

Flying... It was tough. I was on good terms with gravity and logic and consequently had trouble parting with those in my dream. Once I flew without thought, during the whole dream.
The other time I jumped from a really high place, closed my eyes and imagined myself flying. And so I was flying over a beautiful river feeling the wind and immense freedom. It was that wind that goes through your skin and flesh and bones, just hits you in your soul directly with such pleasure that it hurts. It was beautiful. The rest of the time I either failed or just had to chain jump around.

----------


## Raspberry

I run and jump, or I fall off something  :smiley:

----------


## Connor23

I get a good running start, than jump up and when i hit the ground, i push off as hard as i can. i've only ever tried once but it succeeded so I'll try this meathod again

----------


## kookyinc

It's hard to explain. I sort of puff up and feel like I should float, along with the knowledge that in an LD, I can fly. The latter part is most important, IMO.

----------


## fridge

I flag my arms like a bird would do with it's wings ._.
I always crash and it's hard to control sometimes ... Ages ago, I tried gliding, just by will, but nowadays I just can't seem to get my concentration together.
The coolest way of flying that I remember, and one oft my favourite dreams, was when I flew using a surf-board... I was at the beach and flew over the heads of the people with my awesome surf-board, doing stunts... and it was the easiest thing in the world. D:
There's a few techniques I want to try, but most of all I'd like to free my mind from reality and it's barriers... damn you, Newton.

----------


## Atras

I just run and jump and i end up fllying

----------


## Puffin

I wonder if anyone here flies by pulsating like a jellyfish.

----------


## mparker

> I wonder if anyone here flies by pulsating like a jellyfish.



 :Cheeky:  Not me, but I'll try this one day for the hell of it.

I fly pretty much by running and then just... taking off. It's really intuitive. I guess I kind of thrust my chest out and push up with my legs and jump.

----------


## eperbokor

I just ascend or jump. If you doubt yourself it won't work, but you have to remember in a dream you can do everything + 1, so just do it, don't think about the consequences, feel it.

----------


## Shiroun

I don't know about you guys, but I have an unusual way to it.
A lot of people imagine it by just, flying. But I think of a bird, and use wings to fly. Beautiful, large, angelic wings. If anyone cares to try and dream share with me, I could show you them. They aren't huge, and they retract back into me, but they are beautiful.

Anyway, I feel like that was my way around the laws of physics, was to use wings to fly. I think I remember someone saying something about pretending to be a plane or something, that sounds... interesting.

Also, the jellyfish concept seems fun to do, so long as you don't become one.

----------


## Waterknight

well I think my dream powers actually come from something else. Me and a few of my friends have a verbal story that ever since we were in kindergarden we talked about our characters and what they did and what their powers were. Telekinisis was my first power in the story so I guess its only natural that it became my first power in my dreamworld. I watched DBZ as a kid and I was also able to make energy blasts in the story so that came easily to me in dreams. I gained flight in my dreams before I gained flight in my story though. That came from DBZ they can fly on that show so why cant I? I can use magic from harry potter or eragon books. Well I got off on a whole different subject kinda but yeah flight. 

I just fly because I can. My character has been able to fly in my story ever since I was in 4th grade so I can use that as a reference point. Im not sure how I fly it seems like walking to me just more fun. I have also flown by swimming through the air and also by turning into a bird. Ive also grown wings to fly. and hey you can even call a fairy to you to sprinkle a little pixie dust on you so you just have to think happy thoughts

----------


## Muloc7253

Quite old thread I know but I've found another good method is to will a strong gust of wind to carry you up as opposed to flying superman style yourself. Then to control it in the air I swim like a frog.

----------


## Wristblade56

Flying for me is THE HARDEST thing i ever did. i can't fly by myself, (the closest i got was jumping really high) but my method is to either:

1.find a 'stone of flight'
or
2.dualize with NiGHTS

on a side note, one lucid dream i had i was in a wide open field and i tried that method to kick your legs out behind you and thrust you arms forward... i hit the ground hard, landing in a cow pie.  ::barf::

----------


## MoonshoesPotter

I have flying non lucid dreams often and it's completely natural to me now. It's no different than walking to me, so I just kind of do it.

----------


## louie54

Wow, 7 pages. Last time I checked I thought this thread died lol.

Glad to hear that a lot of you are accomplishing flying.

----------


## Kaira

Flying comes quite naturally to me. I have often fly in my non-lucid dreams. Usually when I want to fly I just jump and maybe flap my arms a bit, then I start to float upwards, though I have trouble flying very high. :/ Often I start lose altitude and then I lose it, and then gain a bit again, and it pretty much continues that way. Also, I usually don't fly that fast. Sometimes I only hover above the ground. The highest I flew was only a bit over the rooftops of houses.

----------


## mikeac

1. Wings.
2. Swimming through the air.
3. Using superman energy.  ::D:

----------


## Puffin

> The highest I flew was only a bit over the rooftops of houses.



I can't seem to get super high; it's like I keep sinking back down, or suddenly stop rising as if I've hit an invisible ceiling. But if I go nearly straight up, I can get as far out as I like.

----------


## Medevila

Always glide.

Always.

----------


## mikeac

> I can't seem to get super high; it's like I keep sinking back down, or suddenly stop rising as if I've hit an invisible ceiling. But if I go nearly straight up, I can get as far out as I like.



Me too.  On my first successful flight, I was up pretty high, but I couldn't get past a point above the clouds.  I kept on losing altitude.

I've never tried flying straight up though.

----------


## louie54

Apparently, you normally wouldn't want to fly too high because you will start losing stability, mainly if you are lucid. Not always the case though. One time I had a lucid and I flew straight up and went into outer space.

----------


## slashsslayer97

well in my first lucid dream i was in a weird stance
but later when i was trying to fly i was in the superman position i levitated (kinda)

----------


## MoonshoesPotter

> Apparently, you normally wouldn't want to fly too high because you will start losing stability, mainly if you are lucid. Not always the case though. One time I had a lucid and I flew straight up and went into outer space.



I tried flying into space. I went straight up but eventually it got too difficult and I gave up. I didn't have any trouble with losing stability, but I just couldn't get any higher.

----------


## CliffDreamer

My method of flying is letting go. The less you think about the easier it is. Try to focus on doing something else and then just move around in the air. If you don't think about it is just like walking. Another method is superman style, which works incredibly well for people who have difficulty flying.

----------


## katthevamp

It used to be I couldn't really fly, I had to bounce off buildings, tress, and anything else high up. It was fast, and I always made it to the next building, but my mind went "nu-uh, not happening." Sometimes, I can fly by flapping my arms bird style, but that's tireing. 

Now that I sprout bird wings, however, I have no problem flying. I have a really hard time giving myself powers, it's like my subconciuos goes, "Nope, you have to follow the story. No Mary-sue (or Gary) for you!"

----------


## drakefyre

Sprinting very fast usually does the work for me, knowing that the earth is spheric, I'll just jump and go higher and higher ( a bit like in super mario galaxy).

Heck I once tripped while sprinting super fast and ended up being an living asteroid  ::lol:: 


Fiddling with gravity ain't my stuff, I once did and ended up falling in the sky... weird! :Oh noes: 

I'd like to try growing wings and fly with them.. unlike flying with the collar of my shirt  ::shock::

----------


## louie54

> I tried flying into space. I went straight up but eventually it got too difficult and I gave up. I didn't have any trouble with losing stability, but I just couldn't get any higher.



Yeah, I haven't had much problems with this myself. Space was a neat experience though  ::D:

----------


## Caden

> My method of flying is letting go. The less you think about the easier it is. Try to focus on doing something else and then just move around in the air. If you don't think about it is just like walking. Another method is superman style, which works incredibly well for people who have difficulty flying.



I agree totally, just expect it to happen.

----------


## Matte87

When I was a kid and first learned about dream control, I used to fly like Mario does in Supermario 64. Soaring slowly down, going down fast to be able to gain speed and go back up again. I noticed that this was ineffective as I always ended up scraping the ground with my stomach. 

This spring I was getting sick of just going down and not being able to go back up, so I created my own technique based on IRL experience from an amusement park ride. If you've ever been on a ride which shoots you straight up in the air, letting you feel zero gravity; Use it! I just hold out my arms, look down and jump. Remember the feeling of being shot right up, and ofcourse believe that you will. From there I'm able to fly just like superman but with my arms to the sides.

Just like CliffDreamer says. Don't focus too much. Flying can take a while to learn for some, but I think "my" technique is worth giving a shot.

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## whiterain

the best method when lucid is just to know that you can fly and allow yourself to soar up into the clouds. easier said than done but once you nail it once you will never forget it. much better than flapping around. dream props are also great for this

i had a great but barely lucid one last night in which i was using a massive plastic bag as a parachute/wing in a gale. sometimes its more fun to have less control and smash into the ground a few times  ::D:

----------


## dr1ft

I don't think I'm flying -- just making huge leaps. I can run hella fast though! If I focus on a destination that's far away as a method to get myself in the air, I usually end up teleporting.

Just had a chain of LDs last night and I couldn't get up more than 20 feet into the air :-/

----------


## Reptar

I personally have had a struggle with flying. I've been working on it for many many years. It started out that I would fly as something else. Like once I was a Power Puff girl and could fly. Then I gradually worked my way up as myself. I used to float a lot. I'd jump really high and then slowly come down but a few 100 yards in front of where I started. After awhile I could fly for some time but then my body would come down to the ground and I wouldn't be able to keep myself from going down. There were times I'd come to the ground on my stomach and wouldn't be able to even stand back up. Now I have found the way to fly for me and to keep it going is to concentrate really hard. I have to always be focused on where I want my body to go. I can't let my mind wonder at all or it won't work. I'm actually a lot better at it now the only problem I have is that I'm usually a spectator of myself flying as opposed to actually being in the body of the flyer and feeling what it's like. Hopefully I get that next.

----------


## Waterknight

hmm I dont really think about flying at all. It is just natural to me. Like walking i can be flying around and reall not even be thinking about flying just doing it as i think about something else

----------


## KushyBear

At first, I just thought I was like Superman and went into the position, with an arm or two in front of me, and I was able to fly. But recently when I tried, it wouldn't work. So in my last LD, I just said "Flame on!" My body was on fire, but I didn't feel any heat, and was able to fly very easily, and quickly =D

----------


## lucidfhuture

fly? no, never. But I find that I glide very easily! Of course I never tried to fly before.

----------


## Waterknight

Never tried to fly? i thought that was one of the very basic dream powers that was in 90% of lucid dreamers repertoir. How could you never have even tried? It is a very deep wish that everyone has at some point and dreams are the perfect place to live that dream out.

----------


## Clairvoyance

I flew like Superman once. 

In another one, I was fighting a lot of people at once and did a flying kick. I never really landed down. I just kept flying into people with my foot outstretched. 

It was epic.

----------


## Slumberless

Let me just say this is my first time posting and I think it is wicked awesome that there are other lucid/vivid/dream controllers out there who I never knew existed before.  ::D: 

So flying in my dreams has become my number one favorite thing to do. If I'm still on the ground (sometimes I start out flying) all I have to do it start running and then jump once off the ground. If it doesn't work the first time I just try again. Then I use my arms going up and down like bird wings.. it sort of feels like moving your arms through water, kind of thick (the air). But it isn't tiring at all. And I just continue doing that to go higher and higher, or hold my arms out straight to make my descent. Usually I just end up hovering above a city at night, staring down at everything. Sometimes it gets pretty cold up there at night though.. can someone teach me how to create myself a sweater?  ::huh2::    I also have a second method that I have used only once. It was a small plane looking type thing (I know there is a name for it) that is controlled by using your feet with bike-type pedals (now that part I think I just made up). I used one of those to fly quite high over the country-side for a long time but my legs actually got sore.

I remember when I was younger I used to try the same thing (sprinting and then jumping) but I would always get about twenty feet up and slide back down again. I wonder why it is now that it is so simple?

----------


## MadamAurantia

I've always had flight trouble. I think that I blurred the dream/reality line one (or more...) too many times, to the point that even in a lucid dream it's too "real."

One method that usually works, but takes a lot of concentration, is to jump and try to think about that freefalling feeling you get going down. That falling dream? Harness that feeling. I usually fall up, though the speed varies. The more frustrated I get, the slower I go. Though I have flown rather fast, and my favorite flight is to get as high as I can and just float on a windstorm. WHEEEEE!

----------


## Flyer62

I can stand relaxed in a field and be shot straight up like 300 yards and float there and control it. But I have to be completely relaxed for it to happen. It's like going over a huge bump in the highway...like the hellevator at the PNE.

----------


## Flyer62

Right from the beginning I would use my hands to press gravity down. run and push. Then I started to doggie paddle in the sky. Then the breast stroke. the floating and taunting of the ones below. I was little then. Then the cable wires to get through. Now I can (once I get through and over the wires) go real high and press my arms at side to go faster over the dark cold mountains. I agree on needing a sweater. I often hold my sister (who died) to my breast and tell her to hang on for the ride. Very strange.

----------


## Laretta

-Swimming
-Superman method

----------


## Awesomeness

I fly by flapping my arms, or swimming.  I never get tired.

----------


## aLucidSkater

DBZ style.

----------


## NrElAx

I just run and jump into the air. Has worked every time, but twice I've woken up when I was like 75 feet in the air. But I mean it was pretty easy, I just knew I would be able to fly. I didn't say, oh I'm going to jump and fly, I just do it. The furthest I've flown is past a park in my backyard and then landed because I saw a light coming out of a door in a house. It was the only house that was lit so it seemed kind of weird.

----------


## Lynn

I just fly. I don't even jump, I just fly up in the air. For me, it's about confidence.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I'm terrible about flying. I can only fly in half of my dreams. Idk why I can do pretty much everything else.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by NrElAx


I just run and jump into the air. Has worked every time, but twice I've woken up when I was like 75 feet in the air. But I mean it was pretty easy, I just knew I would be able to fly. I didn't say, oh I'm going to jump and fly, I just do it. The furthest I've flown is past a park in my backyard and then landed because I saw a light coming out of a door in a house. It was the only house that was lit so it seemed kind of weird.



what did you find at the house?*

----------


## Erii

well when I first started I could just jump up and fly...but now I have to sort of get a running start (just a bit like a jog) and I jump up and kick my legs  and like jolt myself up, then I have to sorta flail my arms until I get into my flying position, which is with my arms spread out to the side  :smiley: 
I usually can fly really high and really fast, but I like going to the height of around telephone poles, and not too fast. I HATE when I'm going fast and I end up dive bombing into the ground and waking myself up.
A couple nights ago in an LD, I was flying at I ran into a tree xD

----------


## NrElAx

> what did you find at the house?



People about to shoot up heroin hahah. its weird, i got too curious and lost lucidity, but then gained it when I was about to shoot up. I was like wtf am I doing. I think that happened because I saw the movie trainspotting that night.

----------


## NrElAx

> well when I first started I could just jump up and fly...but now I have to sort of get a running start (just a bit like a jog) and I jump up and kick my legs  and like jolt myself up, then I have to sorta flail my arms until I get into my flying position, which is with my arms spread out to the side 
> I usually can fly really high and really fast, but I like going to the height of around telephone poles, and not too fast. I HATE when I'm going fast and I end up dive bombing into the ground and waking myself up.
> A couple nights ago in an LD, I was flying at I ran into a tree xD



 ::lol::  That made me laugh.

----------


## mattbrox

I'm excited to have my first long, proper LD just to fly. I've flown in LD's before, but they've all been semi-lucid. I never had the fear of heights, or the disadvantage of proper logic. 
When I do try to fly I want to jump of something really high  :smiley:

----------


## branpera

I have a few different ways to fly sometimes I just fly and not too much effort is required, sometimes I use Rocket Boots like Iron man and once I looked at my feet and pictured me rising up witch worked.

----------


## johoiada

You know I have no problem stablizing a dream or staying lucid, but thing I real haven't gotten grip on yet is dream control in general. I spent and entire 20 minute lucid trying to fly and it just didn't work. When i run and jump I just sort of hover forward on my stomach until i hit the ground. i tried levatating but that didn't work. actualy I can't recall ever flying in a dream lucid or not. the only cool thing ive ever been able to do while lucid really was stoping a car and that wasnt even all that amazing. i just kind of put my hand out and the car hit my hand and came to a dead stop. oh well  :tongue2:

----------


## ooflendoodle

The only time I've wanted to fly I just... flew I don't know how to describe it I just sort of went.

----------


## astralpixels

Kinda embarrassing to admit, but the first LD I had I flew like Goku.

Even though at that time it had been years since I saw DBZ, I instantly knew I'd rather fly like Goku than Superman. Those bursts of speed you see in the cartoon also happened, it was incredibly realistic, I loved it.

More recently though I find myself flying at a much slower pace to really take a moment and look down at the dream world below. Sorta like Peter Pan. 

Yeah. That's much less embarrassing.

----------


## Ookami

Will yourself upwards.
Don't think about it too much or you will break the dream.
Don't try to exert physical force too much or you will break the dream.
Move your body with your mind not with strength.

Looking up and focusing upwards can help.
Also running can help

Once lucid that is my only mode of transportation.

It may be hard to navigate in the beginning but you'll eventually get skilled at it if you practice it enough.

----------


## Jeremyprk3

Well I've managed to glide low to the ground, but no flying yet  :Sad: 
I'd like to try magic carpet or jet pack, or just Peter Pan style my next lucid dream.

----------


## Captain Frapo

> Don't think about it too much or you will break the dream.
> Don't try to exert physical force too much or you will break the dream.



Interesting, is this just what you've experienced firsthand?





> Think of a falling feather in reverse and you have pretty much got my method.



 That's typically how I induce my WILDs. 





> I use telekinesis on myself.



Ultimately this is how I always fly. 

As for the thread topic... I don't have a typical method. It varies from time to time. Often it's like Magneto where I just hover up and up. I've flown like Superman (both arms outstretched) and I've flown like Neo (one arm forward)... I've flown like Iron Man (arms down at my sides) and I've flown like a bird. 

But the most exhilarating method of flight I experienced was only once, and I can only describe or liken it to having the nose of a motherfucking rocket in the small of my back, with my torso being the furthest thing forward, forcing my arms and legs back. Think the end of "The Fountain"

----------


## Emiko

I kick off the ground with my ankles while thinking, _I'm going to fly now,_ mentally anticipating what flying feels like. It's a lot like starting to pedal a bicycle: when you start pushing on the pedals, your mind also has to start thinking about what riding a bicycle feels like in order for you to keep your balance.

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm I just remembered a method I used a long time ago. I would jump up into the air and while in the air I would jump again and go higher. All I had to do was continue to jump in the air to fly.

----------


## Caden

The ironic part of all this is that in a dream you are always flying!
There is no real ground, you have no leg bones or legs, holding you against gravity's pull.   You are moving purely under the will of your intention to move.  Actually you are flying at the height you think your should be walking at.

----------


## Phantym

Interesting... I had no idea there were so many ways to fly.

As for my method, spread my arms out like a child would do if he were pretending he was an airplane seems to do the trick... not sure what that says about me.  ::lol::

----------


## anderj101

When I want to fly, I usually look slightly upward and give a little jump to get off the ground.  Sometimes when running after or away from something, I'll suddenly notice that I'm no longer running on the ground.  Recently I've been trying to fly in vehicles.

----------


## siuol

i usually have to grow wings using my shadow, but i need to learn to go without them, im pretty sure that they hinder my speed and mobility.

----------


## no_limits

I can never fly I can just jump really high then look down and freak myself out :/

----------


## Eonnn

> Easy. I run forward, shoot my legs back and my arms forward, then I just barely think of flying and it works. Very simple.



Yeah thats what its like for me.. I just think about it and it happens. 

I get this really joyful feeling from flying, so all I need to do now is just re-create or remember this feeling and I start flying. I've flown so many times now that this feeling is really ingrained into me so its not very hard to reproduce it, its like flying has become second nature.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

I used to fly in my dreams when I was a kid. All I would have to do is jump out a window head first and I was off. Nowadays, when I can, I leap up into the sky. I can't necessarily fly but I can leap huge distances... Its awesome

----------


## Jac

I think if you want to fly you have to change the scene around you. Atleast this is what it feels like for me. You just have to let go of the scene you are standing in, you just fade out everything blurs out then it's easy to fly up. If you are too much focused on the ground ( your scene) it's impossible to fly up, period. So you simply have to defocus on everything (almost fading out to black) and then imagine flying up. For some people this happens naturally and happens really quickly, they just alter their surroundings that's what makes them fly or fly up very quickly because they change the scene around them. Some are too focused on their surroundings. That's what I think about it and how I feel about flying. I only flew once in a LD though.

Let me try to be a little more clear  :smiley: 

If you're too focused on your surroundings (the ground in this case) and still attaining lucidity from it, you simply cannot fly. Let go off these surroundings. Defocus and focus on flying. All happen in a fraction of a second.

That is just my theory of how to fly  :smiley:

----------


## Ookami

> Interesting, is this just what you've experienced firsthand?



Yeah that was usually always my problem. I would want to gravitate upwards so bad that I would exert physical force (like trying to move my arm to grab on to a wall to push myself upwards) and it would just break the dream. I learned to just know and understand what I'm trying to do without thinking about it and just using will to move myself.

By the way I love The Fountain >.<!! Totally unrelated but I've heard Aronofsky consider that his best work in an interview I was listening to a while back. The hosts literally laughed when he said that. Everyone thinks its just a visually striking movie but its much MUCH much more than that!

----------


## Bmahon26

i failed becomming lucid once because of flying....I thought I was dreaming and i read that if you skip and try and jump higher each time you will fly....i tried and i hit my hed on the cieling...in my dream i thought this meant i couldnt fly anf therefore was not dreaming lol

----------


## Pieman

I had an interesting one the other day

I realised I was dreaming when I walked through a wall and I was walking in the air. I was just walking ..I dont know if it counts as flying since its just....

Then i ended up standing still and floating around without actually moving my body.

----------


## whiterain

i did something i wanted to do for ages last night which is fly along behind a car on the motorway like a kite. i saw a big dip in a hill off the side of the road and then just cut free and launched myself off the side like a hangglider. this was weird as it felt like i was hanging on to my bedclothes somehow, like they were the hangglider which brought my attention back to my body

----------


## kx20

I haven't sucessfully flew yet, but the first time I tried, I set a trampoline near the window and tried jumping out. ::banana::

----------


## Alpha502

I'm going to try my first Intentional LD tonight. Going to try to fly, of course ^-^
Two words... Jet. Pack.
if that doesn't work, then Imma go superman.

----------


## establish

I have never found trouble with flying (I wonder why?). In my second lucid dream, I just started walking up invisible stairs, kind of feeling the "space" of nothing under my feet and then leapt into the air. I use the same technique since then, with speed and direction all just a matter of conscious intent.

----------


## whiterain

i just had my best lucid flight for a while last night purely by knowing i could just rise up. it felt like i could go as high as i wanted, but my mate wanted to throw me a frisbee so i stopped and caught it. i could fly as high as i wanted but still couldnt throw the frisbee back properly  :wink2:

----------

